
Data Analysis in Clojure: select,where,aggregate,join,order,cross-tab,etc - usgroup
https://github.com/emiruz/dataset-tools
======
lildata
Very nice and simple. Haven't tested it yet, what about performance ?

~~~
usgroup
I haven't evaluated tbh but practically for the medium sized data that I tend
to work with. Code converts from datasets to lazy maps then back to datasets
to do most the processing (to take advantage of Clojure's code functions) so
there's more than likely more efficient algorithms to do the same stuff albeit
at a higher complexity.

